

Do you have trouble waking up? Please take a survey and help our #startup - gregmeyer
http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/P9GF8N6

======
pedalpete
I actually don't think you mean 'waking up'. Waking up is easy, happens all
the time. Feeling motivated and energetic upon waking is what I think you are
going for.

Often using the right (exacting) terminology can help you define a better
solution.

An alarm clock wakes me up fine, but if you came up with something that
actually got me jumping from the bed well rested and ready anxious for the
day, then you've got something great to sell.

------
coryl
Honestly, I don't think any goofy joke, prank, or noise will actually help
wake me up on a consistent basis.

Its far too easy to just ignore the phone or alarm clock and go back to sleep.

------
joeyespo
I took the survey. One key thing you're missing is a way to reach people who
are interested in seeing where this is going.

Consider adding an optional email textbox or even a link to a page people can
come back to later. Even if it's just a Twitter account (inferred from the '@'
in the name).

------
latch
if you have trouble waking up, try sleeping with your blinds open. I recently
started waking up to natural light, instead of an abrupt sound, huge
difference.

~~~
mkelly
I ran into this from the other direction: I don't get much natural light at
all in my bedroom, and when I moved in I had a terrible time waking up until I
installed a lamp that automatically turns on every morning and blasts the room
with light (starting before I actually want to wake up).

After that, the alarm is much more effective.

------
dools
Social alarm clock :) Is it location based? Is it a location based group
buying social alarm clock?

------
diN0bot
Solving the "not going to bed so late" problem(cause) helps tremendously, not
just with waking up (that's not really the problem), but with being energized
and not god awful tired during the day (that's the problem(symptom)).

------
siphr
I can smell another retarded app Idea on it's way.

~~~
zoowar
Something like <http://www.wakemate.com/>

~~~
MartinMond
Wakemate is awesome. This seems to be simply about bugging friends to call me
in the morning.

------
Inc82
I think the best idea so far is that you decided to ask others what they
think.

